# what are some close fitting, small looking helmets?



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

i just bought a Uvex XP helmet because it was on sale and it fits really good, and very lightweight, but me being picky as i am, its rather large and i dont like how it looks. 

i want something with a lower profile with the rear coverage in the back, and a visor, not a helmet that looks like its made for road. sorry for being so picky.

anyone have any suggestions and pics, price wise i'd like to keep it cheap as possible. brand doesnt really matter to me. a helmet regardless of brand will protect your brains. and dont really wanna spend more than 100 but if its that good then i just might do that.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried that helmet on and didn't like it. I went with a Bell Slant and really like it. Very comfortable and has the visor that you are wanting.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Specialized Eschelon*

check it out. pretty darn comfy/light and only $60


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

how do those helmets look on the head, the problem with the Uvex is that it sits so high up and and expands far out away from my head. and its just not my taste. i'll look into both those suggestions though.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a Lazer Oasiz. Small head though. Looks better than most, Helmet that is


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Edirty6 said:


> how do those helmets look on the head, the problem with the Uvex is that it sits so high up and and expands far out away from my head. and its just not my taste. i'll look into both those suggestions though.


low pro. no mushroom effect


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Take a look at the Louis Garneau Edge. May work for your head.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

What size do you normally wear? I have a lg/xl fox flux and it was way too big, the straps fit, but the circumference of the shell was huge. Tried on a sm/med and the fit was amazing, sat on the head right and looked great. So make sure you are getting a helmet to fit your head. My best advice would be to go to a shop and try on as many different kinds as possible.

I have a bell slant like tenspeed and it fits most ranges and sits on the head great. Those can be picked up at Dick's for less than $40. I am just concerned about the quality of said cheaper helmet if I did take a nastier fall. Which is why next pay check I'll be getting a sm/med fox flux.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ thing is with my part time status, and my bills, i rarely have the extra money to put down on a good helmet, and its hard to save money for me, i have no patience to wait. haha. i'll prob see if i can sell the uvex on craigslist, then use that plus this friday check to get a bell or giro helmet. i would like a fox flux, they look good but bike store in my area doesnt carry them, its mainly a Specialized, trek dealer, and mostly roadie helmets there. they do have some giro's, prob swing by them and try a few on, then browe online to find it cheaper and order it


----------

